# Bessie and Max and Bubbles



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, that's so CUTE!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

loved it!
thanks.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute. I've got to get some bubbles for my girls.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

So cute! I think I will break out the bubbles for Roxie this afternoon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

SOOOOOOO cute!! I love seeing them trying to catch the bubbles. When I tried it with my dogs, they just looked at them and ignored them. :suspicious: ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Rick! They are so cute!

Cooper says Hi!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute. cute. cute.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is adorable!! I want to try that with my dogs now, I bet its a hoot!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

that is too cute...

I am so looking forward to meeting Max and Bessie next month, and of course Paula and Rick Hope you guys can make it.


----------

